# Um, EXCUSE YOU



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

IMG_20151225_112918075 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha - 'get that thing out of my face!!!!'


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Look's like an indignant "oh no you didn't just take a pic"....


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*That's too funny! Very cute!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, I just love a cute shot of _budgie moon_


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Yes, fluffy bum is waaaay too cute for words.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's hilarious! And cute !


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that's priceless! The look on Lemondrop's face and her whole countenance says it all!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How DARE you take my picture without asking my permission!? :laughing1:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

"Did I approve this?!" 

This is just too cute! Looks like she's got the fussy diva look all taken care of


----------

